# Battery discussion A123 in VTA class



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

We are having a discussion among our local racers about allowing A123 2300 packs in the VTA class.

I believe paired with a 27T or 17.5 and gear limited, they offer no advantage or disadvantage over the 4-cell or LiPo choices. In fact the 2300 pack will likely be self-limiting to make an 8 minute main. The benefits of the A123 packs off the track should make them a perfect choice for this class in my opinion.

The standing rules seem to leave this open for discussion based on the track directors discretion but I'd like to try and get these packs written into the rules in some form.

Thanks!


----------



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

Please keep in mind, I am not looking to alter what I think is one of the best TC classes to come along in a while. I'm not looking to gain an advantage over any other battery / motor combination. I am just trying to open discussion about allowing a lower than LiPo voltage pack that is cheap, safe and widely used for oval racing at our track already. Finding a FDR that puts these on equal ground with the other combinations allows for introduction to many new racers with little expense.


----------



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

It appears that Doug's official stance is "absolutely not". 

Guess this was a quick dead end discussion.


----------

